# Confessions Of A Forum Widow



## missingyou2 (Sep 27, 2006)

Dear Fellow Forum Members,

Please tell me I'm not the only one that has lost my spouse to the intoxicating siren call that is this forum? Night after night I wonder if my DH will do something other then sit on this forum posting and replying to posts. I know too well the attraction of this forum as I am a recovering addict myself - I however was able to tune out the sirens, my husband I fear will crash upon the rocks!

Who let this wolf in our door you ask? Well, it was me I found this forum and introduced it to my husband. It helped us make the decision to become Outback owners. I read the posts a couple of times a day...you see I learned to use this forum in moderation, unlike my husband!

Dear Husband,

Too long have I listened night after night to your hunting and pecking as you converse on this forum. I hope you will find this post (and I know you will because you hit the View New Posts button more often then Paris Hilton looks in a mirror!), and realize I miss you. As you sit on this forum life goes on around you. Wondering if this is you I'm talking about? (I imagine a sheen of sweat breaking out on quite a few brows at this point!) Well, walk out of the office down the stairs make a left go through the living room into the sun room...yep that's me sitting on the couch, no over here, I'm the brunette you married remember me! Do me a favor brush the cobwebs off of me and take me for a walk, or out to dinner, or just sit next to me. This is a last ditch effort to gain your attention, as gentle and not so gentle chiding has not worked. Be warned learn to use this forum in moderation or in my next act of desperation I will move myself into the Outback.

Dear Vern,

I in know way hold you responsible for this...you are merely the bartender...er forumtender...my DH is the forumaholic....folks seriously this could happen to you.

Dear Husband,

Seriously dude...you need a 12 step program ..... as in take 12 steps away from the computer....then another 12 for good measure.

Okay, that's all....I've said what I came here to say, thanks for listening. One more thing relieved this post does not describe you? Talk to your spouse you may be a forum addict in denial!

(this was all in jest......well, almost!)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Might be quiet online tonight









I m one of the lucky DH's . I am home all day so that is when I am on. When my DW comes home from work, I rarely am online. If you see me on after dinner its usually because she is not home and television stinks most times.

But before you think she s lucky........the house is not always as clean as it should be and dinner can be late because I have to post one more time.







About the only thing that is guarenteed to get me away is the Fire siren and then I don t mind either









Good Luck in solving your dilemma









John


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I myself have been lost here for the last couple of weeks. The DW doesn't mind so much because I'm not bugging her and she gets control of the TV remote.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Maybe I missed it but who is the lucky guy that gets such a great DW like you?

We all know Outbackers can be addicting. Everything in moderation.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Dear Wife..............I told you I would mow the lawn tomorrow!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey, what happens at OUTBACKERS...stays at OUTBACKERS.

We rat out no one.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

An ever so transparent ploy by the Wolf, to try to divide and seperate the opposition and thus only have to fight small battles at a time!

It's not gonna work Wolfie! We are on to your amateurish tactics... and they will not work!
Come back later when you actually have something to bring to the table!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## missingyou2 (Sep 27, 2006)

Doug,

This is what I'm bringing to the table tonight:

Romantic Dinner, Candlelight, me wearing a nightie and an alluring smile. We'll see whose siren call my husband responds to tonight!







Yep! That should about do it....amateur? I think not!

Stay tuned for updates!


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Ha!

Thank God my wife is blond,,,,,,,,,,,,,, sort of.


----------



## James (Aug 29, 2006)

I think this is one of the best threads I've read in the 2 months I've been on the fourm.....



If only my wife thought so......
LOL


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

missingyou2 said:


> Doug,
> 
> This is what I'm bringing to the table tonight:
> 
> ...


Wow! I think I'll call the wife and see what she's doing.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Well....I know it isn't my wife....

She is working tonight!!!!

Gary


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

missingyou2 said:


> Doug,
> 
> This is what I'm bringing to the table tonight:
> 
> ...


Now, I just had a thought - she addresses this to Doug . . . . . . could this be PDXShannon? Hmm, I wonder if she got a sitter. Hurry home Doug.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> Well....I know it isn't my wife....
> 
> She is working tonight!!!!
> 
> Gary


Not mine either Gary









Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> An ever so transparent ploy by the Wolf, to try to divide and seperate the opposition and thus only have to fight small battles at a time!
> 
> It's not gonna work Wolfie! We are on to your amateurish tactics... and they will not work!
> Come back later when you actually have something to bring to the table!
> ...


Nice try, but if anyone at Wolfwood had written this, it would have been KB.

Just keep talkin' Dougie and all non-addicted partners who might  have written this thread (including PDX_Shannon) will soon be among your opposition.


----------



## MRSFire44 (Sep 5, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> Well....I know it isn't my wife....
> 
> She is working tonight!!!!
> 
> Gary


Not to stoke the campfire or anything but ... does any other "widow" notice the mods on the camper get done a lot faster than the "mods" around the house??


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

* Shots fired! Shots Fired! *

*Run Doug, Run!*


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well It better not be my fine Burnett as I am in Brazil and not going to be home for dinner tonight.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Man had me worried for a minute but, no stairs or Sunroom here plus my wife is a Red Head.


----------



## missingyou2 (Sep 27, 2006)

Okay! Which one of you's guys warned him? He has not been on this forum once tonight...a miracle in and of itself.

But I was willing to think...okay he's just having an off day. But then...he cleaned the kitchen, unloaded the dishwasher, heated up dinner, suggested we take a walk, etc... Did you hear me he CLEANED the kitchen!

I'm not sure what's going on but I will get to the bottom of it!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Now I REALLY KNOW it isn't my wife!!!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I have the solution for everyone.

Surf while you are at work not at home. Just tell DW that you have to work some overtime
















Thor


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

this is a cute thread!


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

missingyou2 said:


> Okay! Which one of you's guys warned him? He has not been on this forum once tonight...a miracle in and of itself.
> 
> But I was willing to think...okay he's just having an off day. But then...he cleaned the kitchen, unloaded the dishwasher, heated up dinner, suggested we take a walk, etc... Did you hear me he CLEANED the kitchen!
> 
> I'm not sure what's going on but I will get to the bottom of it!


Hes not on the forum, but she is? Who has the problem.....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> * Shots fired! Shots Fired! *
> 
> *Run Doug, Run!*


I run from no one, Eric!

*Archers! To the fore!!!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

I was just served a frozen burrito for dinner so I am out.

Mike


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Well It better not be my fine Burnett as I am in Brazil and not going to be home for dinner tonight.








































Hey, thanks for the tip! Brazil, eh.....?

Sluggo


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Romantic Dinner, Candlelight, me wearing a nightie and an alluring smile. We'll see whose siren call my husband responds to tonight! Yep! That should about do it....amateur? I think not!


Funny, that's what I wore last night! DW didn't think it was that sexy, though. Wonder why?









Mark


----------



## missingyou2 (Sep 27, 2006)

Dear Husband,

You think your pretty sneaky don't you? Pretty sneaky indeed! I was willing to believe that for some reason you were not feeling the forum vibe yesterday (although that would be a first)....but you cleaned the kitchen, heated up dinner, unloaded the dishwasher, took a walk with me etc.... (not that I'm complaining) That's when I started to get suspicious.

Well, I waited for you to go to work this morning and went onto your computer. I checked your history file....you were indeed on this forum yestereday after all. You must have logged on when I was at the gym last night. And lo and behold there were 2 posts you read....this being one of them

Mystery solved! Either you read this post realized it was me and got your a.. in gear or you didn't realize it was me (although I don't know how you could have missed the clues)....and realized you were one of the DH's who was hooked good and felt guilty! Either way thanks for spending the evening with me...and sorry for busting your er...um....chops!

Dude, seriously when are you going to realize I work on computers all day and know my way around a computer very well.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Thank God my wife is technologically challenged!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well... I'm sorry to say, it wasn't my DW...(Dang!)
















Hey! Maybe if I started spending more time on the forum!...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Hey! Maybe if I started spending more time on the forum!...
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Is that even possible?


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

campmg said:


> Hey! Maybe if I started spending more time on the forum!...
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Is that even possible?








[/quote]

Mitch, you beat me to it. I was going to say the same thing!









Bob


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Dear wife:
Maybe if you'd want to do something besides with me besides watch HGTV with reruns of how to make a retaining wall out of used Tupperware? or a Lifetime Special with pantyliner commercials in between man-hating- wife-beating episodes, I'd stay away from my computer more. 
Maybe, if YOU'D ask ME to go ride bikes or play Trivial pursuit??


----------



## missingyou2 (Sep 27, 2006)

Actually, Camntn - Lets just say the thing I am most interested in doing most of the time is the thing most wives are trying to get out of doing most of the time. HGTV & the Lifetime Channel will lose every time!! Now Grey's Anatomy - I would have to give the hubby a raincheck for!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

missingyou2 said:


> Actually, Camntn - Lets just say the thing I am most interested in doing most of the time is the thing most wives are trying to get out of doing most of the time. HGTV & the Lifetime Channel will lose every time!!


Cleaning the house and doing the laundry?????

Why do you need him to help with that!!!!

I am leaving now!!!









Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Too late, Gary!









Nice knowin' ya!
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

campntn said:


> Maybe, if YOU'D ask ME to go ride bikes or play Trivial pursuit??


Maybe you can try a game of Twister









Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Maybe you can try a game of Twister


Yeah, Strip Twister!









Gotta love it.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Now that's what I'm talkin' about!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh boy, there goes any decorum in this thread! Nice going Mark!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Wellllll . . . . . . you guys did it to me again!

Hooooooney . . . . . . . when will the kids be home?


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Yea â€¦ clean the house, do the dishes or â€¦
Honey â€¦ I think itâ€™s time to do some laundry! 
Yea â€¦ weâ€™re outta towels. Should I put it on extra long cycle?








â€˜nough said!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > Maybe you can try a game of Twister
> 
> 
> Yeah, Strip Twister!
> ...


Don't think this one is a good idea, since some things look much better standing up than they do from the hanging down position


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> > Maybe you can try a game of Twister
> 
> 
> Yeah, Strip Twister!
> ...


Don't think this one is a good idea, since some things look much better standing up than they do from the hanging down position















[/quote]
Now that's a good one!!!







...


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> Yea â€¦ clean the house, do the dishes or â€¦
> Honey â€¦ I think itâ€™s time to do some laundry!
> Yea â€¦ weâ€™re outta towels. Should I put it on extra long cycle?
> 
> ...


Well, cleaning the house *IS* a powerful aphrodisiac.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Well, cleaning the house *IS* a powerful aphrodisiac.


Is that how you initiate foreplay?


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah, can't you just picture Moosegut in that little maid's uniform? Quite a little fantasy, huh?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> Yeah, can't you just picture Moosegut in that little maid's uniform? Quite a little fantasy, huh?


Now, THAT was funny!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> Yeah, can't you just picture Moosegut in that little maid's uniform? Quite a little fantasy, huh?


Great....now I will have nightmares tonight...

But thanks for the help on my diet!!!

Gary


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> Yeah, can't you just picture Moosegut in that little maid's uniform? Quite a little fantasy, huh?


Great....now I will have nightmares tonight...

But thanks for the help on my diet!!!

Gary
[/quote]


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Guys I got news for you....(a response to 3lees)....housework does not only "initiate" foreplay....it can often replace it!!!

There is nothing sexier then a man who pitches in and does his fair share of the housework. It's the surest way to get some action!









Just my 2 cents.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I was just served a frozen burrito for dinner so I am out.
> 
> Mike


Uh oh!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> I think Doug invented a new word.......amateurish


This would not be the first time


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> I think Doug invented a new word.......amateurish


This would not be the first time








[/quote]


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> I think Doug invented a new word.......amateurish


This would not be the first time








[/quote]








[/quote]

Alright guys....be _QUIET_!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

3LEES said:


> I think Doug invented a new word.......amateurish


This would not be the first time








[/quote]








[/quote]

Alright guys....be _QUIET_!








[/quote]
Quite!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> I think Doug invented a new word.......amateurish


This would not be the first time








[/quote]








[/quote]

Alright guys....be _QUIET_!








[/quote]
Quite!!








[/quote]

Being quite quiet! shhhh!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I hate you all!








Sons a'...

*REVERSE POLARITY!*

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Don't think I don't see what's going on here... It's posting envy, isn't it? Isn't it Wolfie?... Yeah....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> P.S.: Don't think I don't see what's going on here... It's posting envy, isn't it? Isn't it Wolfie?... Yeah....


Yeah - right. Dougie. That's it.

Want to borrow my dictionary for awhile? Its the kind with LOTS of pictures.....


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> P.S.: Don't think I don't see what's going on here... It's posting envy, isn't it? Isn't it Wolfie?... Yeah....


Yeah - right. Dougie. That's it.

Want to borrow my dictionary for awhile? Its the kind with LOTS of pictures.....








[/quote]

Beer please! somebody has to put the flames out in Oregon!


----------

